# boletim (escolar)



## Encolpius

Hello, 
I fully undertstand it is *school report* or *report card* in the USA, but the big dictionary makes me think it is used only in Brasil. I checked an on-line Lusitanian dictionary & they don't use it. My question:
*1/ Does school report exist in Portugal at all?*
*2/ What do you call it? *

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Carfer

I'm afraid it doesn't or, if it does, I'm not aware of it. It didn´t exist at all in my schooldays (which are almost pre-historic, anyway) and it din't exist also in my children's schooldays, a quarter of century ago. If something went wrong we, the parents, would be summoned to the teacher responsible for that particular class and that would be all.


----------



## Encolpius

Carfer said:


> I'm afraid it doesn't or, if it does, I'm not aware of it. It didn´t exist at all in my schooldays (which are almost pre-historic, anyway) and it din't exist also in my children's schooldays, a quarter of century ago. If something went wrong we, the parents, would be summoned to the teacher responsible for that particular class and that would be all.


 
Thank you Carfer indeed. It made me feel it does not exist since there's no word. But interesting anyway. Maybe the only country in Europe where pupils have no school reports. 

But I hope it does exist *in Brasil*. Expexting our Brasilian members to say it.


----------



## Vanda

Como você mesmo já mencionou acima, _it is used in Brazil._... Here is an example.


----------



## Encolpius

Don't you find it also strange it doesn't exist in Portugal & does exist in Brasil?


----------



## Vanda

No. We have very different systems of education.


----------



## Encolpius

Vanda said:


> No. We have very different systems of education.



Is it possible to say which countries influenced the Brasil educational system? Maybe the neighbouring countries?


----------



## andlima

Carfer, are you sure it doesn't exist in Portugal? Let me try to clarify, in case the meaning of the word was not clear. _"Boletim"_ in this context means _"__documento escolar no qual são periodicamente lançadas as notas obtidas pelo estudante nas diferentes matérias para conhecimento dos pais ou responsáveis"_ (from Houaiss, all rights reserved).


----------



## Vanda

Nope! In the early days, mainly Portugal. Then French, nowadays only God knows!


----------



## Carfer

andlima said:


> Carfer, are you sure it doesn't exist in Portugal? Let me try to clarify, in case the meaning of the word was not clear. _"Boletim"_ in this context means _"__documento escolar no qual são periodicamente lançadas as notas obtidas pelo estudante nas diferentes matérias para conhecimento dos pais ou responsáveis"_ (from Houaiss, all rights reserved).


 
Let me clarify this: there's no bulletin as such or rather, there's no bulletin that I am aware of, as I am not absolutely sure of how things work these days. That does not mean, of course, that parents are not kept informed of their children progress. Actually every single written test has (or, again, had) to be returned to the teacher concerned countersigned by the adult who is formally responsible by the child's education (usually one of the parents). Furthermore, quarter marks are sent by post to the student's parents (or were in my chidren's schooldays) and made public in the school billboards. Besides every class has a teacher who is responsible for contacting and meeting with parents on a regular basis, acting, in a way, as a go-between between the parents and the school community. So parents are well aware (or have the means to be, if they care) about their children progress.

Every system has its pros and cons, as we quite well know. Forged signatures were not unheard of in my schooldays (although it might imply being expelled from school) but then sending marks and other information by post is also prone to being intercepted by a '_smart_' student. So, actually the relevant thing is or everything depends on how deep parents get involved in their children's education, not on how it is done.

But bulletin... nope. Not in Portugal that I am aware of.


----------



## uchi.m

Hi!


Carfer said:


> Furthermore, quarter marks are sent by post to the student's parents (or were in my chidren's schooldays) and made public in the school billboards.


But Carfer, this is exactly what our _boletim_ is made for  So you guys have it over there, too.

Now I wonder how you call it. Definitely not _boletim_, hehe. _A transcription_, perhaps?


----------



## Encolpius

how about *certificado escolar*???


----------



## Carfer

Encolpius said:


> how about *certificado escolar*???


 
No, you only get a certificado (certificate) when you finish school.

As to that quarterly 'bulletin', I found one right now in my children archives. It's called _'Ficha de informação'_ and it contains only the number of classes given, attended by student and student's marks in that quarter. 

I clearly recall not paying much attention to that '_ficha_'. There was nothing in it that I wouldn't be aware of long before receiving it, including my children's marks which I could definitely have concluded from their partial tests results. Anyway, it has much less information than a report card as I remember it.

Besides, a school newspaper is what we would most certainly term _'Boletim escolar'_


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> Anyway, it has much less information than a report card as I remember it.


Report card? What would that be?


----------



## Carfer

uchi.m said:


> Report card? What would that be?


 
That's what you call a 'boletim escolar' (see Encolpius' first post)


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> It's called _'Ficha de informação'_ and it contains only the number of classes given, attended by student and student's marks in that quarter.


That is pretty much the same about our so-called _boletim_.


Carfer said:


> I clearly recall not paying much attention to that '_ficha_'. There was nothing in it that I wouldn't be aware of long before receiving it, including my children's marks which I could definitely have concluded from their partial tests results. Anyway, it has much less information than a report card as I remember it.


In Brazil, _boletins_ are addressed to one's parents, not to oneself.

Personally, I never found myself very comfortable handing them to my parents because my grades were often good from far and far from good


----------



## MariBR

Not necessarily to parents.... at the university, I used to receive my _boletim_ at the end of each academic year.

In Spanish, they use_ expediente académico. _

It´s kind of a document that you can use to prove your grades/marks. Some employees or postgraduate programmes ask for it, to choose the best students.

I find it hard to believe there´s no such a thing in Portugal... 

Cheers!


----------



## uchi.m

MariBR said:


> Not necessarily to parents.... at the university, I used to receive my _boletim_ at the end of each academic year.


Yes, I recall receiving those at the university, too, but we used to call them _históricos_ instead.


----------



## Lost_in_Words

This is what law concerning the enrollment of students in schools says. It is available in this website (reliable):

_*1* Constituem instrumentos de registo da escolaridade de cada aluno:_
_a) O processo individual;_
_b) O registo biográfico;_
_c) A caderneta escolar;_
_d) A ficha trimestral de avaliação_


So, there are 4 different types of personal records for students:

Here are the translations:
a) individual process;
b) biographic record;
c) *caderneta escolar = school report (?)*
d) quarterly record


I think it can be *caderneta escolar*, it's the closest thing we have, in my opinion. But I might be wrong, of course.

Regards.


----------



## Encolpius

It really seams it is. *Caderneta do aluno*

According to the dictionary: caderneta = caderno onde o professor regista a assiduidade e o comportamento dos alunos


----------



## Carfer

Lost_in_Words said:


> I think it can be *caderneta escolar*, it's the closest thing we have, in my opinion.


 
That one, both I and my children had it, but I dare say it's not the school report equivalent Encolpius is looking for. In my schooldays we had to buy and deliver it to the school administration department when we were admitted to the school, _only to be returned seven years later_ when we left, our studies finished, along with our certificate. In that period of seven years nor I nor my parents got the faintest glimpse of that famed '_caderneta'_ but, helas, when I got it back, everything was there, duly recorded, every mark, every absence from class, every everything if I may. But of course it didn't fulfil the purpose a school report is intended for: to keep parents informed of their children progress. So, I'm afraid it's not the same thing as a _'boletim escolar'_.

P.S. But it could be the_ 'ficha trimestral de avaliação'_ Lost_in_Words mentioned


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> P.S. But it could be the_ 'ficha trimestral de avaliação'_ Lost_in_Words mentioned


Vejam só, encontrei isto no fórum.

Nossos boletins escolares podem ser bimestrais ou semestrais, dependendo da escola.


----------



## Encolpius

Carfer said:


> ...but I dare say it's not the school report equivalent Encolpius is looking for... P.S. But it could be the_ 'ficha trimestral de avaliação'_ Lost_in_Words mentioned


 
I think you are right. I checked the internet and saw even some pics of caderneta and it is a notebook, while the boletim is, at least in Central Europe, a piece of A4 paper.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Amigos portugueses:

Fiquei meio estarrecido com isso de Portugal não ter como costume a entega do boletim escolar, algo tão comum por aqui. Será mesmo que não há um documento onde a escola coloca as notas dos alunos para que os pais acompanhem o desempenho de seus filhos e que também serve para os próprios alunos se auto-avaliarem ? Não estou falando de freqüência, mas de notas ou qualificações.



Grato.


----------



## Carfer

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Amigos portugueses:
> 
> Fiquei meio estarrecido com isso de Portugal não ter como costume a entega do boletim escolar, algo tão comum por aqui. Será mesmo que não há um documento onde a escola coloca as notas dos alunos para que os pais acompanhem o desempenho de seus filhos e que também serve para os próprios alunos se auto-avaliarem ? Não estou falando de freqüência, mas de notas ou qualificações.


 
Informação há, claro e, pelo menos no meu tempo, com uma frequência pelo menos igual à dos testes escritos, que, como disse, tinham de ser assinados pelos encarregados de educação depois de classificados. O que julgo que não há é sob forma e com conteúdo equivalente ao 'school _report_' americano, de que Encolpius falava. Da discussão já havida parece que podemos concluir que a _'ficha trimestral de avaliação'_ é o que de mais parecido há por cá.


----------



## Lost_in_Words

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Amigos portugueses:
> 
> Fiquei meio estarrecido com isso de Portugal não ter como costume a entega do boletim escolar, algo tão comum por aqui. Será mesmo que não há um documento onde a escola coloca as notas dos alunos para que os pais acompanhem o desempenho de seus filhos e que também serve para os próprios alunos se auto-avaliarem ? Não estou falando de freqüência, mas de notas ou qualificações.
> 
> 
> 
> Grato.


 


Existe esse tipo de documento, sim. É entregue no final de cada trimestre (aqui chamado de período) aos pais, em reunião com o professor responsável pela turma. Para além das qualificações, inclui outras observações acerca do aluno. Pela lógica, é a *ficha trimestral de avaliação* de que falei anteriormente, também referida como *registo de avaliação*. Aqui está um exemplo
do Ministério da Educação de Portugal. No entanto, não existe um modelo oficial, cada escola é livre de ter o seu próprio modelo.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Agora sim, vejo pelo exemplo apresentado, que é bem parecido com o que temos por aqui. Da mesma forma, aqui tampouco há um boletim padrão. Cada escola elabora o seu, de acordo com a sua conveniência e criatividade.

Obrigado por esclarecer.


----------

